# 3D for PS3 in June?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like Sony is gearing up to release firmware update 3.20 in June which gives the PS3 3D capabilities which is also the same month when Sony will release it's first 3D TV.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Wasnt it already supposed to be 4D 

Sorry


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Looks like I might try and get hold of a PS3 slim now then...but then I am going to need a 3D TV onder:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

recruit said:


> but then I am going to need a 3D TV onder:


And a receiver thats HDMI 1.4 compliant.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> And a receiver thats HDMI 1.4 compliant.


And so the endless upgrade continues :doh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is an upgrade that I think many wont buy into unless they have not done so in the last 6 or more years. Once you realize how much and what you have to upgrade to get 3D, its allot of money :spend:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

And to think I bought an HDTV a year ago and a new receiver this year:hissyfit:, I won't be jumping on the 3D bandwagon any time soon. Tony you forgot to add one more of these:spend:.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, it will be a while until I seriously consider 3D TV, well I hope so anyway :sweat:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll be looking for a new TV in the next year or so, so this is probably landing nice for me, and I'll be looking into 2nd gen 3D tv's if the cost is viable. Not sure about replacing my AVR yet, I cant honestly come up with a reason too do that. I cant fit 2 subs in my room, have little space for more than 5.1 or adding height channels, and to improve musicality I plan to add a dedicated 2 channel slave amp once I know what speakers I want up front.

A PS3 slim is on the cards though, so I think I will wait till after the firmware release and go from there. That gives me a year or so to watch the technology grow before seeing if a 3D TV is viable.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Why anyone would ever want to watch content or play a game wearing glasses is beyond me. :huh: If I want to experience 3D I go for a walk with my dog. :bigsmile:

I think I'm gettin' old... or crazy.  :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

mechman said:


> Why anyone would ever want to watch content or play a game wearing glasses is beyond me. :huh: If I want to experience 3D I go for a walk with my dog. :bigsmile:
> 
> I think I'm gettin' old... or crazy.  :dumbcrazy:


Your getting old lol, FPS games in 3D would rock, especially with rockets and grenades flying at you. Doing that in real life wouldnt quite be as fun


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> And a receiver thats HDMI 1.4 compliant.


If 3D requires HDMI 1.4 what would be the point of a firmware upgrade for all the existing PS3's that are V 1.3?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The PS3 (and only the PS3) is not limited to HDMI1.3 Sony has made it possible to upgrade the versions of the HDMI as well.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Just another reason I love my PS3. Sony put a ton of thought into the future of the product.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is what is called forward thinking :whistling:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

corock said:


> Just another reason I love my PS3. Sony put a ton of thought into the future of the product.





recruit said:


> That is what is called forward thinking :whistling:


Except my phat PS3 wont bitstream


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Which I don't get. If they went to the trouble of having the hardware in place for HDMI 1.4 and it is a simple software upgrade to 3D, why can't the phat versions bitstream? Maybe they can but don't see it as a priority and aren't putting any resources towards that. Same reason I can't search through 5000 songs but have to scroll. I love it, but its not without its flaws.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

My theory is Sony would rather everyone upgrade to a Slim and will eventually phase out the Fat all together, as it stands repairs to the PS3 Fat is $180 plus shipping out of warranty which means it will be eventually cheaper to buy new than to repair. There is not one part that a Slim and a Fat have in common even within the Fat models parts are not interchangeable unless you have the exact same model #. Sorry guys this may sound like a rant but what makes me a little upset with Sony is that all this future-proofing of the console and they couldn't take the time to use decent thermal paste sorry this still rubs me wrong. I just worked on a Slim a couple days ago suffering from overheating it was out of warranty. To Dan's point I to will wait till the 2nd or maybe 3rd generation of 3D TVs to see how all this plays out and to Corock's point Sony can do this with simply firmware upgrade but like I mention before it's a matter of wanting you to upgrade to a Slim. I have listened to both PCM and Bitstream and to be honest I couldn't hear a difference between the two.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

They'll have to take my backward compatible, SACD playing, 4 USB & media slot touting, touch sensitive button FAT from my stiff dead hands. addle: LOL


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Don't tempt them.:bigsmile: LOL, But seriously this seems to be the way that this is going. I love the Fat as well but the day for me to get a Slim might happen within this year or next.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

corock said:


> They'll have to take my backward compatible, SACD playing, 4 USB & media slot touting, touch sensitive button FAT from my stiff dead hands. addle: LOL


I'm with you on this, I really dont want a slim, I only want bitstreaming :explode: :hissyfit: :wits-end:


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

corock said:


> They'll have to take my backward compatible, SACD playing, 4 USB & media slot touting, touch sensitive button FAT from my stiff dead hands. addle: LOL


Too funny! 3 days after posting this I get the YLOD! Thankfully there are some really good instructionals on You Tube on how to re-flow the cpu and gpu. All's well again.:sweat:

Ares did you notify Sony so they could download a virus onto my PS3? Or maybe they are monitoring the forums.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I secretly work for Sony and I check out forums to see who has the Fat system. All joking a side are you sure that one or both chips have lost contact with the motherboard?


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

I heated them up with a heat gun and its working fine again.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I will assume that you have changed the stock thermal paste and are using some better quality thermal paste, which will go along way to help prevent this from happening again.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I had to make a trip to work and get some out of the I.T. office. It was the silver kind, which I think I read somewhere is the good stuff.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds like AS5 it's good stuff it's what I use as well, the one thing I don't like is the 200 hours of break-in, I also like the AS Céramique it's white and has a break-in of 25 hours. I am glad to hear that this worked out for you.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

How do you break-in paste?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The break-in process happens when the paste goes through heating and cooling cycles,according to Arctic Silver their thermal paste goes through a phase change, in which during the break-in process the thermal paste thins out and then starts to thicken a bit. This whole process stops after break-in this is all according to Arctic Silver.


----------

